# Greg Watson Dosing CSM+B



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

So I just got my order from Greg Watson this week. I'm looking for dosing assistance.

I have a very heavily planted 125gal tank. Currently, I have the 4x65wt Coralife fixture, supplemented by another 4x65wt fixture by Odyssea. I only use 2 bulbs from the Odyssea, since the other 2 are actinics. I use a cheapo CO2 system by jungle labs. I'm in the process of figuring out the best recipe for a 2L bottle with yeast/sugar (suggestions welcome). I dose flourish 2x /week, flourish excel (1.5x dosage) daily, flourish iron once a week. My phosphates are 5+ ppm, nitrates <5ppm, pH 7.0, kh 4, gh 12. I will be dosing KNO3 (also from Greg Watson) 3x a week.

My main questions is how do I decide how much of the CSM+B to dose? Do I have to mix it in solution before adding to my tank, or tank I add it directly to my tank?

my tank:









TIA


----------



## czado (May 26, 2005)

If it were my tank I'd target 0.1-.0.2ppm Fe from Plantex CSM+B to start, then adjust as needed. Many mix 1TBL of CSM+B into 500mL water and dose 5mL/20gals, which is ~.12ppm Fe. The Fertilator does dry dosing or this calc will help with custom solutions if you'd like.

I am of the opinion it is better to dose CSM+B from solution. The mix is not uniform (there are many componds in it), so dissolving and dosing from solution first should ensure you get some of everything in each dose.


> My phosphates are 5+ ppm, nitrates <5ppm, pH 7.0, kh 4, gh 12.


 Be aware that with your light these parameters you're walking a tight rope. Once you start dosing KNO3 and if you address CO2 your chances of success should increase. Many people believe traces cause algae. Many of us believe that adding traces with unbalanced macros and CO2 may lead to algae.

Good luck.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I dose 1/16 tsp of CSM+B+extra iron (no longer available) every other day in a 29 gallon tank. So, a reasonable starting point for you would be 1/4 tsp three times a week. But, you really need to get some nitrates and phosphates in the tank - don't believe a test kit on phosphates.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Along with the suggestions about getting more NO3 and PO4 into the tank, I would worry more about getting CO2 in the tank so the plants can actually use the fertilizers. 

I am assuming you are using more than one 2L bottle of CO2 on a tank this large. It is going to be very difficult to maintain a consistent level of CO2 in your tank with DIY CO2. I'm not saying it can't be done but it is way more work than I would attempt. One of the SWOAPE members used three 2L DIY CO2 bottles on his 75g and had issues maintaining CO2 levels. DIY CO2 may require you to keep multiple 2L bottles on the tank and make a new 2L DIY mixture every day.

I agrew with Hoppy's recommandation of 1/4 tsp (dry) CSM+B 3x a week.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

MatPat said:


> I agree with Hoppy's recommandation of 1/4 tsp (dry) CSM+B 3x a week.


Do you have shrimps?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Edward, I have Red Cherry shrimp. No problems that I can see.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

I have ghost shrimp, haven't a clue how many. 60 or so would be a reasonable guess. I'm sure ghost knife picks off a few here and there...


----------



## czado (May 26, 2005)

I've dosed double the ppm equivalent of hoppycalif and MatPat's recommendation for several months with Bee, Amano, and many many breeding Cherry shrimp. I use the old Plantex CSM+B+Extra Fe mix, but this still adds a significant amount of Cu and Fe, of course.

I did the calculations for Cu ppm from CSM+B and CSM+B+Extra Fe some time ago and it's higher ppm than generally accepted for inverts. It is past my understanding if the success with inverts is a chelator or oxidation or some other issue. 

What are your thoughts and findings on dosing with Plantex with shrimp, Edward?


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Dosing ¼ tsp 3 x a week TE in 125 gallon makes 1.95 ppm Fe and 0.028 Cu Copper. 
Not bad I guess. I don't have shrimps, just curious.


----------

